# KFZ Datenbank gesucht für Website



## impe (6. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob hier im richtigen topic bin :/

Weiß jemand ob es eine (am besten eine kostenlose) KFZ Datenbank gibt und wo ich diese beziehen kann?

Ich möchte eine Website erstellen wo ein Fahrzeug ausgewählt werden muss, danach können Informationen zum Fahrzeug hinzugefügt werden.
Die Auswahl des Fahrzeugs soll entweder über die Schlüsselnummer oder über Selektionsfelder erfolgen können. Ähnlich wie hier: http://www.autoteile-meile.de/autoersatzteile.html (Linke Spalte).

Ich brauche keine Ersatzteile / Teilenummern etc.

Wichtig wären mir (sollte es eine DB geben mit mehr Daten, dann gerne )
- Hersteller, z.B. Opel
- Modell, z.B. Astra
- Typ, z.B. Coupe
- Motor, z.B. Z22SE
- Leistung, z.B. 108kW (143PS)
- Bauzeit (von - bis)
- Klima, (Ja/Nein)
- Getriebe (Schalt, Automatik, Halbautomatik)
- Schlüsselnummer

Bevor die Kommentare aufkommen - nein keine Website für Ersatzteile, soll eher eine KFZ Community Website sein ohne finanzielle Interessen. Daher wärs top wenns was kostenloses in der Richtung geben würde.

Als Plattform für die Website soll WinServer 2008 + IIS7.5 (event. Apache) + MySQL (event. MS-SQL) + PHP dienen.


----------



## Alice (6. November 2012)

So eine fertige Datenbank wirst du kostenlos nicht finden.

Aber so etwas gibt es. Kosten: ab ca. 500,00 Euro bis 5000,00 Euro.

Dafür bekommt man dann aber auch immer updates usw.


----------



## impe (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Info Alice.

5000 wär wohl etwas zu heftig^^

Aber 500 Euro wäre ich sogar bereit einmalig zu investieren - weißt du zufällig wer so etwas anbietet?

Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen - ich zahle einmalig 500€ für die DB und bekomme für die kommenden 12Monate pro Quartal ein Update? Und nach den 12Monaten müsste ich bei Interesse nochmal 500€ zahlen?


----------



## Alice (6. November 2012)

Es gibt viele Anbieter für so etwas. Einfach mal googeln.

An die von mir damals verwendete Software kommst du nur mit einem entsprechenden Gewerbeschein ran und ist sehr teuer.

Bei den Anbietern gibt es aber wieder einige Unterschiede.

Bei einigen bekommst du den Zugang zu einer Datenbank (Leserechte) ohne die Datenbank verändern oder erweitern zu können.
Bei anderen bekommst du eine Software (z.B. auf PHP-Basis) und die benötigte Datenbank. Quasi eine Art KFZ-Shop.

Ich rate dir aber evtl. beim Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt eine CD zu bestellen. Denn auf dieser CD sind alle Daten die du brauchst drauf. Jedoch müsstest du die Daten selber in eine Datenbank eintragen. Die CD kostete damals ca. 120,00 Euro.


----------



## impe (6. November 2012)

Nochmals danke Alice für die ausführliche Beschreibung.

Ich habe gerade mit so einem "großen" Unternehmen aus der Branche telefoniert (liefern Daten und Schnittstellen für Werkstätte, KFZ shops etc.). Eine DB wird nicht angeboten, sondern Daten im ASCII Format (.dat Dateien). Ich müsste mir quasi diese Daten selber in eine DB importieren... Mir hat man nun kleines Sample zur Probe geschickt wie das im Detail aussieht und ob dies für mich in Frage kommt.

Jetzt muss ich aber ehrlich gestehen das ich etwas "überfordert" bin, hatte bislang nie was mit ASCII bzw. .dat-Dateien zu tun gehabt :/

Gibt es ein Konverter (tool) oder sowas welches ASCII Files bearbeitet? 
Ich stelle mir das so vor, ich gebe das Verzeichnis an wo diese .dat Dateien sich befinden, gebe eine DB-Verbindung im Konverter ein und der Konverter konvertiert mir den Inhalt der .dat-Dateien in meine DB.

***
Ich rate dir aber evtl. beim Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt eine CD zu bestellen. Denn auf dieser CD sind alle Daten die du brauchst drauf. Jedoch müsstest du die Daten selber in eine Datenbank eintragen. Die CD kostete damals ca. 120,00 Euro.
***
>> Das klingt interessant und auch wirtschaftlich attracktiv^^ aber stinkt nach der Methode mit den ASCII Files 
***Jedoch müsstest du die Daten selber in eine Datenbank eintragen*** >> Gibt es dafür eine fertige Routine (z.B. SQL Script) oder sowas?


----------



## Alice (6. November 2012)

Eine .dat-Datei sollte sich konvertieren lassen. Jedoch müsste halt ein Skript extra dafür geschrieben werden. Was aber mit Hilfe der Community hier kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## timestamp (6. November 2012)

Alles was du für einen Konverter brauchst dürften reguläre Ausdrücke sein, wahrscheinlich ist es sogar mithilfe von explode() lösbar.
Ich rate einfach mal, dass die Datensätze zeilenweise in der Datei liegen und durch ein Trennzeichen, z.B. "," getrennt sind. Dann entspricht dies einer CSV-Datei und die lassen sich super in Datenbanken einspeisen.


----------



## impe (6. November 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel wie man so etwas macht? 
Wie gesagt, ich habe mit so etwas 0 Erfahrung und weiß gerade nicht wo ich anfangen soll -.-

Ich poste mal einen Teil des Inhalt aus einer der vielen xxxxxx.dat Dateien:

```
9999010C  000000036 192CUP000015776     0CUCUB192
                      9999010CAL000000037 000USD000015883     0        
                      9999010CC 000059673 036AUD000015752     0CCCCK166
                      9999010CD 000057262R976CDF000015769242  0CDCOD180
```

Und noch ein Screenshot wie es im Notepad++ Editor aussieht


----------



## timestamp (6. November 2012)

Ich hab keinerlei Ahnung wofür die Zeichen stehen. Scheinbar geht'S aber nach fester Länge. 
Sprich, das erste Feld ist 10Zeichen lang, das zweite ebenfalls, das dritte ist länger, das vierte ebenfalls.
Mit file() zeilenweise einlesen. Mit einer For-Schleife oder ForEach-Schleife das eingelese array durchlaufen. Mit substr() die entsprechenden Teile rauslesen und ggf. mit trim() die Leerzeichen entfernen.


----------



## impe (6. November 2012)

Ich habe eine PDF erhalten mit der Beschreibung wofür die einzelne Zeichen stehen in den jeweiligen .dat-Dateien.
Aber ich denke ich rufe nächste Woche beim Kraftfahrt Bundesamt an. 120€ ist einfach günstiger als die ca. 2400€ im Jahr wie die jetzige Lösung... Habe diese Woche leider keine Zeit mehr mich damit zu befassen 

Vermutlich kommt die CD des Kraftfahrt Bundesamt in einem ähnlichen Format daher - dann würde ich mir lieber mit der günstigeren Variante den Kopf zerbrechen^^

@timestamp
Das was du beschrieben hast, dazu müsste ich ein Programm in C schreiben oder?

Schon mal Danke an alle - jetzt bin ich schon mal ein step weiter


----------



## Alice (6. November 2012)

Du solltest aber noch wissen das solchen Listen NIE zu 100% korrekt sind.

Mit entsprechender Kenntnis über Kraftfahrzeuge sieht man solche Fehler sogar relativ häufig.


----------



## sheel (6. November 2012)

@C-Programm: Wieso denn?
Das geht mit PHP genau so gut.
Oder Java, C# etc.etc.


----------



## timestamp (6. November 2012)

impe hat gesagt.:


> @timestamp
> Das was du beschrieben hast, dazu müsste ich ein Programm in C schreiben oder?
> 
> Schon mal Danke an alle - jetzt bin ich schon mal ein step weiter



Warum bitte das? Alle Links auf die ich verwiesen hab stehen in der PHP-Dokumentation.


----------



## impe (7. November 2012)

ohh tut mir leid - mir kamen diese Befehle aus meiner Ausbildung noch irgendwie bekannt vor (dort hatten wir Programme in C geschrieben).

Ich kann auf der Website des Kraftfahr-Bundesamts nichts über die CD finden... ich erinner mich noch das es diese CD aber vor ca. 9 Monaten dort noch angeboten wurde. Verkaufen die solche Daten nicht mehr? oder bin ich grad nur unfähig es zu finden.... ich leg mich besser schlafen, bin schon leicht verpeilt grad^^
http://www.kba.de/cln_033/nn_232106/DE/Home/homepage__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## sheel (7. November 2012)

impe hat gesagt.:


> ohh tut mir leid - mir kamen diese Befehle aus meiner Ausbildung noch irgendwie bekannt vor (dort hatten wir Programme in C geschrieben).


Sowas wie for-Schleifen gibts in vielen Programmiersprachen,
nur minimal anders wenn überhaupt).



impe hat gesagt.:


> oder bin ich grad nur unfähig es zu finden.... ich leg mich besser schlafen, bin schon leicht verpeilt grad^^


Das hier schaut besser aus als die Startseite:
http://www.kba.de/cln_033/nn_124584...eichnisse/verzeichnisse__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## Vasilyi35 (21. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht für jemanden nützlich sein, fand die entsprechende Datenbank auf der Website https://pkw.car2db.com


----------



## Callixor (21. März 2020)

Auch wenn die ursprüngliche Frage sehr alt ist, habe auch ich genau dasselbe gesucht.
Fündig bin ich hier geworden: Die ultimative PKW Datenbank als Download | pkwliste.com


----------

